# RCI problems



## rachel1998

Anyone having problems this morning with RCI? I can log in but everytime I try to go to the exchange part it tells me they are experiencing problems and to log out and try again.


----------



## SherryS

Same for me!


----------



## EvelynK72

Same for me.  I can go to the other "tabs" - deposits, extra vacations, etc., but when I go to exchange, I get an error message telling me to log out and try again or call RCI internet help.


----------



## goofygirl17

I know the site was down for maintenance.  It originally said from 8 am yesterday to 10 am today and then last night (at 8:40) it said 8:45 pm to 3 am.  When I try to log-in I can't even get the page to load.  The error message says something about no backend server available.


----------



## BoredinVT

With a little luck, this longer than normal maintenance session will result in faster service..But I'm not holding my breathe.


----------



## goofygirl17

Now it says from 4:30 pm Saturday to 9:00 am Sunday.  WTH?  We have an exchange on hold that I'd like to check.


----------



## rachel1998

Well its almost 9:30am and it is worse now. I can't even get to the log on page.


----------



## sandkastle4966

i still have the message that it will be down til 9 am.....

not a good sign.......


----------



## goofygirl17

Does anyone have the 800 number?  I would really like to check our exchange that is on hold and see if there are any other options.  I'm hoping that they didn't end the hold on it because I couldn't confirm it with the website down.


----------



## Sandy VDH

When I tried to log on yesterday and it said the system was down May 16 and 17th.  Too bad it was May 30th.  I see when I log on this morning at least they changed the dates to the right date, but it look like it will be down till 5 pm.


----------



## Ann-Marie

I can not even load the home page.  I keep getting this message:
Message from the NSAPI plugin:

No backend server available for connection: timed out after 10 seconds or idempotent set to OFF.


----------



## goofygirl17

Now the message says from 4:30 pm Saturday to 5:00 pm Sunday.  It has actually been down since 8 am or something yesterday morning.  I hope they're fixing all the glitches- they must be having trouble with it.

I wish I could find the # to call.

Okay- I'm not too bright in the morning- I just need to look at my catalog to get the number- duh!


----------



## tschwa2

*HGVC and Wyndham Online searches?*

RCI has been promising and teasing HGVC and Wyndham generic online searches.  Maybe this extended outage is the changeover in the system?!

...or maybe the field mice that power the website were tired and needed a vacation.

Tracey


----------



## Egret1986

*Gee, I was hoping they were updating the Search Features on RCI POINTS*

We all have our hopes and wishes, don't we?


----------



## rickandcindy23

Egret1986 said:


> We all have our hopes and wishes, don't we?



Me, too!  RCI Points is the pits for searching.  You can only see one area, 30 days at a time.


----------



## suzanne

*RCI Still down at 2 PM*

It's 2:00 PM here in Deerfield Beach, FL and I am still getting the Back End Server error message.

I can't even get to the logon page, as soon as I try to access the website I get the error message. 

Suzanne


----------



## Barbeque

Maybe they will end up like GM


----------



## Sue

Just checked the website again.  Used Rci.com instead of my shortcut and the website showed a message that stated it would be down until 5pm eastern time.


----------



## Egret1986

*It's 4:33 pm EDST and I get the RCI message, down until 5:00 pm*

Something is telling me that isn't going to happen.  Has anyone called RCI today.  I avoid calling if I can, it usually makes me break out in a rash (though lately I haven't had any issues with the VCs).  I have a couple of units on hold that will be released tonight at midnight.  I'm curious if this whole maintenance thing may have inadvertently released them.  But at this point, I'm not ready to make the call.  I like to have things pulled up online before I call, plus I don't have my Points ID written down anywhere.


----------



## #1 Vacationer

*still  not up...it's 5pm*

It's 5pm and still not up


----------



## Dottie

New notice--not til 8m EST.  Somehow, I don't think they will make that one either.  Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## goofygirl17

Now it says 8 pm :annoyed:


----------



## jbuzzy11

with all the problems there have been with my account I hope this gets it right.


----------



## Marvin

I get a window now that says it will be down until 8 pm, Eastern, Sunday.


----------



## cerralee

8:17 no RCI....


----------



## BoredinVT

It sounds like they may have a major malfunction on their hands...


----------



## BoredinVT

I just checked..now the notice reads out till 12:00 Monday. As I just said, MAJOR MALFUNCTION @ RCI


----------



## Egret1986

*Not that it probably makes any difference, but would that be 12:00 am on Monday?*



BoredinVT said:


> I just checked..now the notice reads out till 12:00 Monday. As I just said, MAJOR MALFUNCTION @ RCI



I'm now not getting the notice when I go into RCI.com.  I'm getting the "backend server error" that folks have been saying that they're seeing.


----------



## Dottie

New message for 12:00 am est Monday June 1


----------



## goofygirl17

I'm seeing the new message too.  Has anyone tried calling?  I'm wondering if the whole system is down or just the website.


----------



## matbec

goofygirl17 said:


> Has anyone tried calling?



I didn't bother. I got an email a few days ago saying the office would be closed for the weekend, while they did maintenance.


----------



## goofygirl17

Just checked.  I got that email too.  Guess the whole system is down.


----------



## Mel

And what will the message say at 1:30 am?

Then they will change it to 9am... 
If they're closed for the weekend, and you can't get to the website, I hope they will extend any holds until a day after they're back online!  For those that want to cancel within 24 hours, I hope they extend that too.  It must either be a pretty big upgrade, or serious problems, for the outage to last this long.

With them being closed for the weekend, it sounds like a mainframe upgrade, but you would think they could leave the rest of the website functional - again, makes it look like something more serious.

I know the resolution to the class action lawsuit hasn't been finalized, but maybe the upgrade has something to do with that - maybe we'll be able to check availability before we actually deposit our weeks?  Wishful thinking, anyway.


----------



## Egret1986

*It's 10:45;  I just got in and all holds are still online until Monday!*

Well, I searched in RCI Points; nothing new there.  Darn!

You've got until 11:59 pm on Monday to confirm any holds made FRI or SAT according to the website message.


----------



## eal

Here is the latest message about holds:

"Due to the weekend's extended maintenance period, the match hold release process was suspended. The match hold release process will begin again on Tuesday, June 2nd at 12:01 am. If you have a reservation on hold from Friday and Saturday, May 29 and 30th, you will have until 11:59 pm Eastern Time on Monday, June 1st to confirm your reservation."


----------



## BevL

Well, since every second time I try to log into RCI it tells me I have to call in to verify my address, I don't bother anymore, until I have some weeks to exchange with.  It's a breathtakingly inept website that never really gets that much more efficient.


----------



## schiff1997

Check your ongoing searches as my search dates are now all screwed up!!!


----------



## eal

I have 50% more potential exchanges available to me right now than I did on Friday, but after a brief glimpse the website stopped loading anything.


----------



## schiff1997

My tiger is now showing 1000 units less than my week below my tiger, one at around 157K+ other now 156k+,  What the heck


----------



## magiroux

WTH, of my two Tiger traders (same week/resort - 2009 & 2010), which both showed the exact same # of units available before "the maintainence", one is still a tiger and the other is a dog!!!


----------



## Sue

Back to system error!!


----------



## Sandy VDH

It keeps crapping out when trying to do a search in points.  Weeks seemed to work ok.


----------



## lgreenspan

*RCI has screwed us again*

My units are showing 135000 just last week they were showing 165000 available.


----------



## steved2psi

*Eeeks, talk about a loss of trading power*

I can only see 6 DVC weeks now with my Twin Rivers 2 br week 26 vs. 95+ weeks on Friday.  Bonnet Creek is 11 weeks vs. 35+.  My dog traders are showing more weeks, but I havent searched any details yet.


----------



## DaveHenry

*Ongoing search problems*

For my ongoing search, the latest acceptable check-in date is now the same as my earliest acceptable check-in date (rather than nine weeks later).  Hopefully, it's only an error in the presentation of the information, and not a change in the search criteria . . .


----------



## steved2psi

*The dog is now better than the tiger*

1 br Suites Fall Creek l/o week 20 pulls 93 DVC weeks vs. 11 for my 2br Twin Rivers week 26.


----------



## steved2psi

*The dog is now better than the tiger*

1 br Suites Fall Creek l/o week 20 pulls 93 DVC weeks vs. 11 for my 2br Twin Rivers week 26. Manhattan Club is 21 units for the dog vs 1 unit for the tiger


----------



## #1 Vacationer

*what can i do?*

went on rci and can't even search extra vacation or last call....so what good is their website.....they should have just kept it down until all is repaired.  I sure hope they can offer a 20% off deal for this major inconvenience.


----------



## rachel1998

I can log on but that is it. Either they are still working on it or they are just too busy.


----------



## happybaby

rachel1998 said:


> I can log on but that is it. Either they are still working on it or they are just too busy.



can't take a peek, look at resorts to exchange or bank, or look at the directory.  

When I try to take a peek, it just sits there and thinks.  To access the directory, I get an internal error.


----------



## Carolinian

What I am seeing is that the search function goes automatically to exchange and rental (Extra Vacations) and what is in there for rentals compared to exchanges is just astounding, especially when you also consider the weeks availible for both rental and exchange (most of them).  Some of the rental prices were also incredibly low.


----------



## Anne S

Well, after many tries and many minutes I finally got two of my three deposits to load (the third one is still loading, and it has been at least five minutes), and I almost had a heart attack: These are the number of weeks available for exchange before this weekend:  166,197,    100,348,   108,890.

This morning:  61,909 ,   62,185   and ? (the third one is still loading, but I don't have high hopes for it either)


----------



## sandkastle4966

why would you make the default be "show me everything" and have eveyone load everything in their database at once !!!

are these folk ding dongs?


----------



## sandkastle4966

my dogs are better than my tigers


----------



## chellej

I was worried about my confirmed exchanges.  Before I could not see an exchange made with a generic wyndham.  Now it is there under confirmed exchanges.  Haven't been able to get into the exchange tab - keeps timing out


----------



## Ann-Marie

OH BOY!  Now I do not know if it is me or RCI.  I was not able to sleep at 3AM, so I went on RCI.  I was so excited to see the site working.  I was even more excited because one of my deposits was able to pull 2 units that I was searching for in Gatlinberg.  However, in my sleepy stooper, I was trying to figure out why my ongoing search for Gatlinberg did not grab one of those units since I had them in my search.  Then I noticed that instead of my search being for 7/9, it said 9/7.  So now I am thinking it is me.  I must have reversed the date when I did an ongoing search.  I tried to cancel the search and start over, and when I tried to cancel, it showed the dates for a totally different week I have an ongoing search for.  I really though it was me and my lack of sleep, and that I would deal with it this AM.  So now, I can't get into RCI, and I am wondering if it was not me last night, but actually the RCI site.


----------



## sandkastle4966

looking a bit more normal but really, really slow, really slow


----------



## Lisa P

#1 Vacationer said:


> went on rci and can't even search extra vacation or last call....


They seemed to have combined these searches onto the same page as exchanges.  There's an option to select which kind of search or use all together.



tschwa2 said:


> RCI has been promising and teasing HGVC and Wyndham generic online searches.





chellej said:


> I was worried about my confirmed exchanges.  Before I could not see an exchange made with a generic wyndham.  Now it is there under confirmed exchanges.  Haven't been able to get into the exchange tab - keeps timing out


Same here, the confirmation for my generic exchange is showing.     I'm fine with a few days and some glitches to work out, when it results in true improvements like that.  Hope this is one big step closer to online searching with generics.     Maybe it'll be better searching with RCI Points too.

Availability is weird.  It seems to have fluctuated pretty significantly with my tiger trader, just today.  Wonder if they're having trouble reloading all their data from back-ups after making their system changes.  That could account for it and it would be temporary.


----------



## Stricky

Site is still down for me


----------



## hajjah

What is going on???  I cannot log on at all.  After waiting nearly the entire weekend, the site is not working.  The webpage is entirely different.  I've tried to sign on and only a points account link is available.  What happened to the link for weeks?  This is more confusing than ever!  So, will we now have to wait 2-3 more days before we can get into our accounts?  What a mess.


----------



## Liliana

*I am able to get in*

I tried an hour ago and didn't get anywhere. just the blank screen, I got in now but it is very slow.


----------



## rachel1998

I just tried again and it said that the website is under maintence.


----------



## Liliana

*I just got kicked out again and tried to get back in -*

I will try again tonight or tomorrow not worth the time to have the site load to have it go down in the middle of it again.


----------



## schiff1997

I have gotten in and it is really strange.  Units that would have no hope in hell of pulling place like Manhattan Club are pulling it.  Disney is really screwed up, gives resort availability dates but when it gets specific some dates are not there.  My Orlando unit is also pulling Disney??

Really scary stuff going on!


----------



## happybaby

now I can't even get to the web page

 The website cannot display the page 
 HTTP 500  
   Most likely causes:
The website is under maintenance. 
The website has a programming error. 

   What you can try: 
     Refresh the page. 

     Go back to the previous page. 

     More information 

This error (HTTP 500 Internal Server Error) means that the website you are visiting had a server problem which prevented the webpage from displaying.

For more information about HTTP errors, see Help.


----------



## Stricky

Weeks Assistance 1-800-338-7777 
Points Assistance 1-877-968-7476 

Rumor has it RCI has a few job openings in their IT department today


----------



## geekette

Stricky said:


> Weeks Assistance 1-800-338-7777
> Points Assistance 1-877-968-7476
> 
> Rumor has it RCI has a few job openings in their IT department today



not if it were the last job on Earth (altho I could ride my bike to work)


----------



## Stricky

Based on the economy they might be the last jobs...


----------



## Twinkstarr

happybaby said:


> now I can't even get to the web page
> 
> The website cannot display the page
> HTTP 500
> Most likely causes:
> The website is under maintenance.
> The website has a programming error.
> 
> What you can try:
> Refresh the page.
> 
> Go back to the previous page.
> 
> More information
> 
> This error (HTTP 500 Internal Server Error) means that the website you are visiting had a server problem which prevented the webpage from displaying.
> 
> For more information about HTTP errors, see Help.




That's what I just got at 3pm EDT.


----------



## geekette

Stricky said:


> Based on the economy they might be the last jobs...



nooooooo!!!!!!

Well, I suppose I could make super-early retirement work.  Better get a ton more veggies planted, tho, and get a cow or goat ...


----------



## rachel1998

I am getting the same thing. I cannot even get onto the page at all. This is the 3rd day since Saturday. Has anyone called? RCI would probably not tell us what is going on anyway.


----------



## gorevs9

I can access my Points account (4:13 pm EDT), but accessing the various tabs (Points Vacations, Vacations Offers, etc) is slow.


----------



## BoredinVT

I guess the should have called The Geek Squad after all...


----------



## gorevs9

me said:
			
		

> I can access my Points account (4:13 pm EDT), but accessing the various tabs (Points Vacations, Vacations Offers, etc) is slow.



I spoke too soon...4:50 and the server is down again.


----------



## suzanne

It's now 5:20 PM Monday, June 1st and I still can't access the website. All I get when I try is a message thats says website cannot display page. Likely causes, website has a progamming error or is undergoing maintenance.

I tried going thru google instead of my favorites or yahoo and get same message.  Glad I don't have any searches going on. This really sucks! 

Suzanne


----------



## london

*RCI Website*

I think it will be up and running by 6am Tuesday 6/2....

May take another day to get the bugs out.


----------



## happybaby

Due to the enhancements made to RCI.com over the weekend, all reservations placed on hold on Friday, May 29th or Saturday, May 30th have been extended through Monday June 1st. You will have until 11.59 pm EST today, Monday June 1st to confirm your reservation. Implementation of these enhancements is currently causing some members to experience slower response times. Technicians are currently working to resolve this. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause, your patience is appreciated. 


I was able to get into RCI site at 6pm EST, but it is slow!!!!!!!!!!

It may as well be down since it is so slow.  Guess it's not running correctly yet!!!!


----------



## rachel1998

I just got on and after waiting and waiting to show me resorts it shut down and said there was an error and try again.


----------



## grest

When I got on, briefly, to try a search, it showed that my resort had 25% fewer resorts available than it had two days ago!!!
Connie


----------



## goofygirl17

I have a vacation on hold that is supposed to expire tonight.  I don't want to confirm online due to all the problems plus I have questions.  The website won't show me reviews for the resort so I'm on the phone waiting.  It's ironic because they keep saying "Save $25 by booking online"  and "use RCI online to save time"  Very frustrating!!

Also- call between 9 am and 5pm for shorter wait times- yeah, I'm at work then!


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Calling Up R. C. I. & Paying The Online Reservation Rate.*




goofygirl17 said:


> "Save $25 by booking online"


Once when I was having major difficulty completing an RCI Reservation online, I called'm up & told'm I was having trouble getting the reservation squared away via the RCI web site.  They took care of it over the phone & still only charged me the $25-off online rate.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## goofygirl17

Thanks.  I've done the same thing.  I just got off the phone with them.  I couldn't confirm the exchange on the website but he was going to try to "push it through" on his end.  He said it would cost 189 because the search was initiated on the phone- I said no it should only be 164 because I did it online.  He was having trouble with his computer too.  Hopefully everything gets straightened out soon.  I hope our confirmation went through and for 164.


----------



## Janie

*It seems to work better now....*

but it is so slow that I can't imagine spending much time using it.  Each time I click on something, the screen takes about five minutes to refresh.

And yes, my dog has turned into a tiger.  Weird!


----------



## eal

Well, the website is working at breakneck speed right now, and I got an exchange into Lawai Beach Resort for Thanksgiving week with my white week at Big Sky Montana - weird!  (but good...)


----------



## Carolinian

Look at the full range of options, incl. EV.  The proportions that are cash only or cash or exchange compared to exchange only will astound you!  RCI is truly becoming Rental Condominiums International.  But hey, I've changed my mind about letting my RCI membership expires after a couple of great rentals I snagged for around $200 each for next year.


----------



## krmlaw

i can still pull my disneys, thats all i care about!


----------



## charford

Looks like it's down again. I just got the following message. 



> Message from the NSAPI plugin:
> No backend server available for connection: timed out after 10 seconds or idempotent set to OFF.


----------



## DianeV

Well it finally seems to be back up but its still super slow and it has a new 'look'. Also, my week is pulling 1/2 the units as it did before they did this maintenance..


----------



## beejaybeeohio

Very slow for me.  I want to amend an ongoing search that the new system somehow shows I want only one checkin date that previously showed a week's range!

I don't like the new display for my ongoing search at all.


----------



## rachel1998

I am still getting the internal error on the site.


----------



## Anne S

Finally got the home page to load, with the message: "Due to the enhancements made to RCI over the weekend, some members may experience a slower response time." Well, DUH!!!


----------



## Jon77

*RCI Website*

At 11:22 am, I got the same message as the previous post.  Is is so slow it is totally unusable at the moment.  They really should shut it down and get it fixed.


----------



## rachel1998

I agree, I have tried a half dozen times this morning. I was able to get on once and then it shut down in the middle. If it isn't fixed yet they should shut it down until it is.


----------



## kjsgrammy

Got thru with little problems - FINALLY!  Was somewhat slow, but was able to book one bedroom at Disney Beach Club :whoopie:


----------



## janej

*hope they could undo this maintenance*

My Dik 2010 week which used to pull 100k options overall now pulls about 60k.  It was much weaker than my 2009 week to start with.  Now I cannot imagine what it actually gets.  The site is seems to work, but is too slow to do anything with.


----------



## svwoude

I feel like I am using my original dial-up connection, on the RCI website.
It is sooooo sloooww. 

Steve


----------



## rachel1998

I was just able to get on the website and search. When I tried to check out reviews it would not let me do that. Then it shut down.


----------



## Jon77

*SLOW*

I have high speed internet from our cable provider.  I just got on the RCI website and navigated to several screens but it reminded me of my Dial up days.  It is so slow. And by slow, i mean in the minutes to load anything.   I can't believe this will be their final version. I still say they should put the old site back up until they get the problems with the new one solved.


----------



## eal

I'm starting to run out of things to do while waiting for the pages to load!  

I am amazed that the website has been dysfunctional for four days now - what an unbelievably bad way to run a business!


----------



## DianeV

Before this weekend my MA week was showing around 90 resorts for July. Now it is showing around 20. What the heck is going on??? 2 resorts for April 2010 only???


----------



## goofygirl17

This is driving me crazy!  It takes forever to load and then there is no log-in on the first screen so I have to hit reload- wait for it to load- hit search- wait for it to load- hit exchange only- wait for it to load then it usually shuts down- if it does move forward- I hit Florida- then it shuts down- very rarely will it continue- then I hit Orlando area- wait for it to load- hit page two and it *always* shut down!!!


----------



## matbec

As with everyone else, I'm finding it agonizingly slooooooowwwww. And to make matters worse, my weeks are pulling about 30% fewer units than they did just last Friday! I'm so annoyed.


----------



## Ann-Marie

And I got 2 exchanges that I wanted for months and were not available to got.  I'm happy for that at least!


----------



## sandkastle4966

i have 10 weeks in there - it takes too long to load everything and i never get to see anything....


----------



## Joan-OH

I'm in!!!  My Blue Studio is showing 152000 units vs 80000.  Gonna try to book something great!

SSSSLLLLLOOOOOOWWWWWW going.  Hopefully it won't crap out before I find the perfect exchange.

Joan-OH


----------



## rachel1998

It is so slow that I give up. I am beginning to wonder if they are going to repair the problem anytime soon.


----------



## MuranoJo

To add to those totally irked:  I just deposited a week two days ago and haven't been able to get in and search (nor see what week they deposited for me--it was one of those resorts that bulk spacebank, so ya never know what you'll get).  What I'm reading here is it will be either fantastic or horrible.


----------



## Sue

It's so slow that I get a timed out message before I can do anything.  Now I just got the backend server error.


----------



## JudyS

Ann-Marie said:


> And I got 2 exchanges that I wanted for months and were not available to got.  I'm happy for that at least!


Ann-Marie, were these with an ongoing search, or did you get them yourself online?


----------



## Carolinian

It also keeps changing.  Right now I find a lot of exchange inventory at a German resort (Oberstauffen) that yesterday had only rentals.


----------



## DaveHenry

*System working, but not calendar*

The system seems to be functioning now, but not the calendars at the bottom of the page.  If I try to use them the system fails, and I have to log back in.  The months on the side of the page seem to work, however.  It's a pain to have to look at separate months, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## randkb

*Still problems*

Even after loading the exchange page, the resorts I have for trading do not all load with their correct trading power (based on last week).  If fact several never load their trading power.  The first three seems to load at a normal speed with correct trading power but when it tries to load the rest, it is very slow and never finishes loading.  

The trading power of those weeks is not working properly either as I continue through to booking a week and when it shows my available options for trading they are not correct.

Hopefully it will be working soon!


----------



## cerralee

I hope the trading power is messed up.  I have the same week giving me such different trade numbers.  For 2008 the numbers total 120,000 and for 2009 the same resort that has always pulled up excatly the same resort has been halvedd at least!!

My white week which is my weakest is pulling DVC!!  I know that's not right-


----------



## beejaybeeohio

*Way too slow*

Since regaining access to a computer Mon., I  give up in frustration with the website because each time I have logged on, several minutes elapse to load a page!  At least now there is a notice acknowledging that some members (me, for one) are experiencing slow response times and that the tekkies are working on the problem.

I can't easily search or take a peek at my ongoing search, which I need to amend.  I want to deposit but no way now with what's going on.

I'll try later today....


----------



## bnoble

I'm finding that before most of the East Coast folks get to "work" booking exchanges, the system is relatively speedy and does things that sort of make sense.  As the morning drags on, weird things start to happen---weeks disappear and reappear, etc.---and then the site completely melts.

Based on what I've seen in those early morning hours, I suspect there have been some trade power "adjustments" that are going to stick.  But, if you are patient, you might be able to get lucky with a low-value week during the day when things are whackadoo.

Might as well make lemonade while you can...


----------



## janej

I tried earlier this morning when speed was not too big of an issue.  But my red Dikohololo still pulls 62k units vs. over 100k before maintenance.  Only 20k are in the US.  I tried to search for Woodstone at Massanutten where I could get almost any week before.  Now I can only see weeks starting Jan 16, 2011.  There are 434 units available for cash starting $269.


----------



## london

*RCI Website*

I went online at 7am EDT, and the RCI website was up and running. 

I was able to navigate the exchange function easily, with a fairly good response time.

With a little bit of tweaking, it should be even better.


----------



## scotlass

Anyone notice that when you have an ongoing search, it doesn't tell you what you are searching for, just the unit you are searching with?  Since their track record for changing things is a problem, I don't know what I am searching for at this point.  Their phones must be crazy now!


----------



## Ann-Marie

JudyS said:


> Ann-Marie, were these with an ongoing search, or did you get them yourself online?



One was an ongoing search for HHI for 7/4/09.  The other was a week I had been looking for but never put a search in for.  It was for Gatlinberg Town Square 7/9/10.  I had been seeing other resorts in Gatlinberg, but not the one I really wanted.  I am very happy, especially the HHI that will now extend my vacation by another week.


----------



## bnoble

> Anyone notice that when you have an ongoing search, it doesn't tell you what you are searching for, just the unit you are searching with?


If you go to the My Account/Vacation Plans section, you should be able to see it.  Mine has the correct list of resorts.


----------



## YeongWoo

*Any Wyndham deposits showing up?*

I've seen some comments that generic deposits are showing up but I haven't had any luck.  I keep getting this screen- "We cannot release your vacation on hold. Please call the Call Center to continue."  I haven't called yet because I figured the wait time would be horrible given how badly this maintenance thing is going.  Has anyone gotten this message and already resolved it?  Are the deposits that weren't showing up before now searchable?


----------



## Jon77

*Please Call the Call Center*

The website is still so slow.  My deposits are showing up OK.  I also got the message that the previous post got but the funny thing was that I didn't have anything on hold!


----------



## JudyS

Ann-Marie said:


> One was an ongoing search for HHI for 7/4/09.  The other was a week I had been looking for but never put a search in for.  It was for Gatlinberg Town Square 7/9/10.  I had been seeing other resorts in Gatlinberg, but not the one I really wanted.  I am very happy, especially the HHI that will now extend my vacation by another week.


Thanks, Ann-Marie.  I wish I had put in an ongoing search before the recent "upgrade" -- it might have been a way to get something good during the changeover, without spending hours trying to get RCI's site to load!


----------



## lawgs

*did anyone get an email from RCI*

did anyone get an email from rci saying they would waive the phone call fee of 189 for booking to 164 since they are having website difficulty?

just had a VC from mexico tell me that, and that he could do searches for me for the same exchange fee as online booking and that rci has emailed the information to rci subscribing members....also the new website was making 50 exciting changes for members .......

when i asked him to search for an exchange to florida for august september october or november this year, he said florida was too big to search and then came back to say nothing was available in Florida.....talk about smoke and mirrors


----------



## Egret1986

*NOTHING available in Florida for AUG, SEPT, OCT or NOV?*



lawgs said:


> did anyone get an email from rci saying they would waive the phone call fee of 189 for booking to 164 since they are having website difficulty?
> 
> just had a VC from mexico tell me that, and that he could do searches for me for the same exchange fee as online booking and that rci has emailed the information to rci subscribing members....also the new website was making 50 exciting changes for members .......
> 
> when i asked him to search for an exchange to florida for august september october or november this year, he said florida was too big to search and then came back to say nothing was available in Florida.....talk about smoke and mirrors



Is that one of the exciting changes?  :rofl: There's always availability in Florida during those months (unless it was a very, very limited resort or area request).

I haven't gotten the email about the exchange fee though.


----------



## mrsmusic

*I got nothing*

The RCI home page won't even load.  It's all white and says "Done" at the bottom left corner.  Doesn't matter if I refresh or start all over.


----------



## DianeV

There is something seriously wrong here. I just checked Florida before the maintenance and hardly any of the units I saw are even showing up now. They really  need to fix this and soon.


----------



## glenn1000

I have not seen the value of existing deposits affected by changes in the RCI web site before...until now. I have a 2009 So Cal summer beach week that sees 155,000+ units as it reliably has for some time. Another deposit that was identical to this in trading power a week ago (and had been for months) only sees 60,000 units. My just-deposited 2010 So Cal beach week, identical to the 2009 unit, sees only 10,000 units!  though it is "pending verification" so hopefully will normalize after that.

I hope it is something that will be fixed soon.


----------



## randkb

*Still not working*

The home page loaded quickly this morning although few would be on this early.   The exchange page stills take several minutes to begin to load and then the number of exchanges available says loading forever.  The few that do load see half as many trades as they previously did.  I am concerned as I see that this morning there is no message saying they are working on the system.

Am I the only one still experiencing problems?


----------



## JudyH

How paranoid are we?  They saw the results of our recent trade tests and decided to screw up the system.


----------



## KarenLK

I had an exchange set up last weekend for this Saturday, confirmed via phone. I did not get a confirmation e-mail, so I called on Monday. I was told that their system was down, and they could not even look up my ID number, and could I call back in another hour or so. I called that evening and they offered to fax the confirmation, which was not acceptable. They said an e-mail would come automatically in 2-3 days. Finally they were able to override that and it came from a Wyndham e-mail addy. So obviously there are  major problems not just with the website.


----------



## Jon77

*Running again?*

At 9:00 am EDT I was able to log on to the weeks side, do exchange searches against either of my deposits and use the browser back arrow to navigate the screens.  I could easily change searches and deposits.  However, I did NOT place any units on hold nor did I place an exchange so I can't vouch for that feature.  But for the first time in 4 days, it appears to me that the speed has returned to normal.  However, as we all know, that could change in a matter of minutes.  I will make several more attempts later in the day.


----------



## jamstew

randkb said:


> The exchange page stills take several minutes to begin to load and then the number of exchanges available says loading forever.  The few that do load see half as many trades as they previously did.



Same for me, and I'm *really *concerned about the reduced number of available exchanges


----------



## Amy

I can't even get the home page to load.  Is RCI working for others right now?


----------



## steved2psi

*Been "timed out" 3x today*

I got a VC over the phone quickly, but wasn't able to book what I was seeing on the web site.  Trying to trade a dog for a DVC.


----------



## steved2psi

*Made it to "confirm" screen*

Then get a message "unit no longer available".


----------



## Conan

I was able to phone and make an exchange for a property I saw online on Tuesday, without paying the phone call premium because the website is in such poor shape.

[I don't think it was a steal, by the way.  What I got seems in-line with my week's normal trading power.]


----------



## bluecat

I've been trying all week to search on this website. When I finally get close to the page I want, it sends me back to the login page.  
I work for an IT services company.  This would be a Severity 1 issue, and this so-called enhancement would be backed off until it was re-tested and verified ready for prime-time.  This is no way to treat your customers.  
I have been an RCI member for almost 1 year, and so far, I have not been impressed.


----------



## DianeV

I wonder if they are acknowledging to anyone there is a trade power issue going on as far as available units? There is no way a units value can decrease that much over a weekends worth of maintenance


----------



## steved2psi

DianeV said:


> I wonder if they are acknowledging to anyone there is a trade power issue going on as far as available units? There is no way a units value can decrease that much over a weekends worth of maintenance




No, but they did ask me if I wanted to extend my membership for three more years, or deposit my 2011 weeks.  Really.


----------



## abdibile

My best traders have significantly decreaed (from 160.000 to 58.000) while my worst traders increased significantly (105.000 to 140.000). So everything turned upside down for all the 7 weeks I have deposited.

Could it be that RCI implemented a quality filter so that the high quality tiger traders only see high quality resorts (like in II) and that is the reason why they see a lower number of weeks? Otherwise this does make absolutely no sense...


----------



## randkb

abdibile said:


> My best traders have significantly decreaed (from 160.000 to 58.000) while my worst traders increased significantly (105.000 to 140.000). So everything turned upside down for all the 7 weeks I have deposited.
> 
> Could it be that RCI implemented a quality filter so that the high quality tiger traders only see high quality resorts (like in II) and that is the reason why they see a lower number of weeks? Otherwise this does make absolutely no sense...



No, it is not the case as I checked by trying to get Disney with some of my units that previously pulled it last week and today they will not bring it in.  I still have 2 with good trading (and they did have good trading power last week) and they bring in Disney so I know they are still available.


----------



## Jon77

*Update from 9:00 AM this morning*

Well as of 3:15 pm EDT, the slowness is back.  It is now taking several minutes to load each screen.  I can still navigate around and I can still see resorts that I could see last week including the Disney's.  Also, the message is back on their website saying their technicians are working on it.  Since I didn't see those messages this morning, maybe we were better off when their technicians were not working on it.  On Day 5 of this mess, having their techinicans working on it certainly doesn't give me a warm feeling that they are getting anywhere.


----------



## geekette

Jon77 said:


> Well as of 3:15 pm EDT, the slowness is back.  It is now taking several minutes to load each screen.  I can still navigate around and I can still see resorts that I could see last week including the Disney's.  Also, the message is back on their website saying their technicians are working on it.  Since I didn't see those messages this morning, maybe we were better off when their technicians were not working on it.



I did see those messages this morning.

wacky crap.


----------



## Jon77

*9:00 Am*



geekette said:


> I did see those messages this morning.
> 
> wacky crap.



Like I said in the earlier post, it was 9:00 am EDT and there hadn't been any post for several hours regarding whether the website was coming up or not so I decided to see if I could get on.  The screens came right up, and there were no messages on any of the screens about technicians working on it which I though was unusual after 4 days of this mess.  Everything loaded quickly, and I could navigate back and forth and change deposits and searches very quickly.  But as I also said earlier, things can change in a matter of minutes and did.  Day 5 and counting.......


----------



## bnoble

It's been pretty usable over the past few days early in the morning.  It doesn't start grinding to a halt until the Eastern Time people finish reading their morning email at work and then decide to start booking vacations rather than working.


----------



## urple2

bnoble said:


> It's been pretty usable over the past few days early in the morning.  It doesn't start grinding to a halt until the Eastern Time people finish reading their morning email at work and then decide to start booking vacations rather than working.



I resemble that remark...


----------



## bnoble

urple2 said:


> I resemble that remark...


Well, I know whereof I speak...


----------



## lgreenspan

Well it has been almost a week now and still no inprovements. Why not install the old programing and forget it.


----------



## jamstew

4:17PM Central, and I'm getting the home page without the sign-in box again. I was able to look at a few things earlier today.

UPDATE: 4:50 central, and the sign-in box is back. ARGHHHH


----------



## cristdom

*New support is terrible!*

Totally agree with frustration.  Have been trying to trade all week and am unable to get anything loaded.  Tonight, i finally got to pick one of 3 weeks to trade with and then got a 'log in again' because it timed out message.  arrrghhhh.  I find it hard to believe that they are not 'falling back' to the previous model and at least let people get going again while they try to fix this problem.      just happened again....


----------



## matbec

*Down again!*

At least some of you are getting in. At 8:41 EDT, this is what I got when I went to the site:

Message from the NSAPI plugin:
No backend server available for connection: timed out after 10 seconds or idempotent set to OFF. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Build date/time: May 1 2006 12:12:04 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Change Number: 755164


----------



## jjking42

I wonder how long they would let this drag on if it was one of the hotel booking websites

they already have our money so they done care


----------



## jjking42

the extra vacations side of the website works great if you select extra vacations only


----------



## sandkastle4966

per my converstation with a "techie" today - they are having "phantom inventory" issues with on-line - you "see" something that doesn't exist....

same, exact issue as we all saw last novemeber after their upgrade.....took a week to resolve, (and another 2 day weekend outage)


----------



## cristdom

That might explain why after I finally was able to try an exchange, picked a week, went to try to book and guess what - error saying your exchange can't be completed at this time.  This is ridiculous!!


----------



## cristdom

and now this....  guess they're done for that night 

Sorry your transaction cannot be completed at this time. Please sign out of RCI.com and back in to resolve issues. If you continue to experience problems, contact RCI Web Support at 1-800-338-7777 and select option 1. (Error #0112358)

For internal use only: Error from Search
[WorkManager:002916]Request belonging to WorkManager WorkManager-Search, application serviceplatform is rejected as the WorkManager is shutdown


----------



## lawgs

*this is the message here ....*

trying to get on this message shows up:

*Sorry your transaction cannot be completed at this time. Please sign out of RCI.com and back in to resolve issues. If you continue to experience problems, contact RCI Web Support at 1-800-338-7777 and select option 1. (Error #0112358)

For internal use only: Error from Search
[WorkManager:002916]Request belonging to WorkManager WorkManager-Search, application serviceplatform is rejected as the WorkManager is shutdown *

looks like the workmanager is ON strike....smilawgs


----------



## bnoble

Well, the gerbils have to be tired by now....


----------



## rickandcindy23

Everyone with a severe reduction in trading power should just ask for their deposits back.  We should call tomorrow and demand our weeks back from their system.  I believe in mild protests, and this would be a very mild protest.  

When they say the deposits are a final transaction, just tell them that of course they are supposed to be, but my trading power was reduced, and that isn't okay, so they are the ones who changed things.  

I want my 2010 weeks back, so I can deposit them into other exchange companies.  I realize I can do nothing with my 2009 weeks, but those 2010 weeks, give them back to me.  If they are already gone, then I would say to them, obviously my weeks were needed and wanted by another person, so why did you reduce my trading power?


----------



## Carolinian

jjking42 said:


> the extra vacations side of the website works great if you select extra vacations only



You can see where their priorities lie!


----------



## Carolinian

The good stuff I have seen has turned out to be real. I have snagged some good rentals at unbelievable prices.

Of course it helps being on the other side of the pond, where my 9AM is your 2AM.


----------



## randkb

Still working the same way today.  Slow, wrong trading power for all but my 2009 weeks.  My exchange list goes from 2011 deposits to my 2009 rather than the reverse which it normally did.


----------



## Joan-OH

Carolinian said:


> The good stuff I have seen has turned out to be real. I have snagged some good rentals at unbelievable prices.



Last night I was finally able to complete a transaction.  I got a 12/26/10 2 bedroom Grand Mayan for my visible Wyndham red studio.  Didn't think I Would ever get the week after Christmas.

Joan-OH


----------



## cristdom

I'm so jealous people are actually able to complete transactions.  I've been trying for 40 minutes now with one deposit.  Have been timed out twice and each time i actually get to the booking screen, it then tells me the unit is no longer available.  But i change my deposit and it tells me the same answer - why does it keep showing it if it's not available.  So i try again and choose another choice - then i get the famous system error telling me to log out and try again.

Will I get anywhere quicker if I just call them?  Again, this is ridiculous!!


----------



## rickandcindy23

So what makes some weeks suddenly seem so much better at trading than others, in this messed up system?  What weeks are trading at the 155,000 level, and what were they pulling before?  

What is the difference, and do you think the differences will stick; do you think this is just something we have to live with from now on? 

Has anyone gotten any real answers from RCI that are believable?  I hesitate to use RCI ever again, after this debacle.  I hope Derek at RCI is right, that this is a temporary problem.


----------



## RahRah

VENT

OMG

If it wasn't happening to me, I'd be laughing hysterically......every time I sign in, my session times out and it says login again!!!!

It's happened like NINE TIMES in less than 30-minutes!

:rofl: 

Go ahead....you can laugh too!

OMG

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## lgreenspan

*RCI website is working*

This morning is the first time in a week that I have been able to use the website.
It is responding at near normal speeds.


----------



## Twinkstarr

I don't have anything deposited with RCI yet this yr, but have been trying to get into EV.

It would time me out after awhile, so I haven't tried for a day or so. Plus it was so slow. I was able to check to make sure my confirmed exchanges were still okay, but geez drank a cup of coffee waiting for it to come up.


----------



## wauhob3

It seems to be working fine this morning. Since I had so recently done a trade test I was able to compare. My tiger trader is still able to see everything it did before. My late deposit of another tiger trader week still has reduction in value but its much smaller then before. Before when I compare them both for June 0rlando 2010 the one deposited a year in advance could see 27 resorts and the similar week deposited 5 weeks in advance could only see 22 resorts. Now they both see all 27 resorts but the the late deposit isn't offered as many 3 bedrooms so the available units are less. I'm trading a two bedroom and don't need a 3 bedroom usually so I'm pleased. I'm happy a trade test was done so recently so we really can tell the differences. We'll see if stays this way or of the weekend maintenance readjusts it yet again. I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## ira g

The RCI site may be working at good speed but I am seeing only half the available weeks we saw a week ago. I spoke to an RCI rep this morning and I was told they were not aware of any trade issues. I am beginning to like II much more than RCI and am deciding what to do with my RCI weeks. Maybe PFD.


----------



## matbec

I'm finding that it's still slow. It took 35+ seconds to load the "Search for a Vacation" tab. Will be checking on  my weeks' trade power, if my session doesn't time out.


----------



## skimble

Is it just a coincidence that II seems to be having the same problems with their server?


----------



## BoredinVT

I have always found II website service to be unreliable. In my 'not so humble' opinion, both II and RCI are poor examples of what a good website should be.


----------



## jamstew

ira g said:


> The RCI site may be working at good speed but I am seeing only half the available weeks we saw a week ago. I spoke to an RCI rep this morning and I was told they were not aware of any trade issues. I am beginning to like II much more than RCI and am deciding what to do with my RCI weeks. Maybe PFD.



I also show a reduction, but not as drastic as yours. Mine is down about 20%. I'm not pulling Bonnet Creek now (which I check at least once a week) which I was seeing before, even with my worst week. I understood (maybe wrongly) that trading power was established when you made your deposit and that it didn't change, so I'm really confused about this.


----------



## goofygirl17

When I checked last night I was still pulling DVC which I couldn't do before the website upgrade.  I'm waiting for the search to load right now so I'll see if it is still coming up. 

I mentioned that I was now seeing DVC for an exchange when I was talking to RCI on the phone last week and the guy said that as more DVC people learn about RCI there will be more units available.  That is a strange answer since I tried months ago to trade for DVC and talked with supervisors at RCI and was told I didn't have enough trade power.


----------



## Karen G

goofygirl17 said:


> I mentioned that I was now seeing DVC for an exchange when I was talking to RCI on the phone last week and the guy said that as more DVC people learn about RCI there will be more units available.  That is a strange answer since I tried months ago to trade for DVC and talked with supervisors at RCI and was told I didn't have enough trade power.


Not really a strange answer--the more deposits of something in the system, the better the chances are of getting an exchange there.  I think supply & demand have a bearing on exchanges.


----------



## bnoble

> I understood (maybe wrongly) that trading power was established when you made your deposit and that it didn't change, so I'm really confused about this.


Generally, that's true.  But, there has been at least one prior instance of "global" trade power adjustment---Black Sunday.


----------



## RumRunner

It's 10am in California and I cannot get on the RCI site at all!  Not even a partial page loads up, just a white page that tries to load but nothing happens....


----------



## Karen G

I got on the site after an extremely long wait for it to load.  I found something I wanted to exchange for and got all the way to clicking on  the confirm button. Then I got a "timed out--log on again" message. Of course, now it won't load at all and goes to a "backend" error message.

When I called, the vacation guide (in Mexico) couldn't see any available units for the place I wanted.  I had seen at least seven weeks online. He said probably another member had reserved the week I wanted!  Right--and how did that "other member" get online to do so?  I called back and got another guide in Mexico again, and got the same story.


----------



## Karen G

*This time it worked!*

Thought I'd give it one more try and the website loaded fairly quickly. I found the week I wanted at the Manhattan Club, but when I got to the "confirm" button I got a message that it wasn't available.  I tried for the week listed a week earlier than my original choice, and I got it!  I'm now happy with the way the RCI website worked just now.


----------



## janej

Just tried it.  My SA red week pulled 65k units vs 63k a few days ago.  It always pulled 100k before this maintenance week.  I have to write/call RCI if this is considered done and stabilized.


----------



## Bernie8245

janej said:


> Just tried it.  My SA red week pulled 65k units vs 63k a few days ago.  It always pulled 100k before this maintenance week.  I have to write/call RCI if this is considered done and stabilized.



Jane,
   My red and white Durban Sands weeks are pulling 65K and were pulling close to 100k before the change. We're leaving tomorrow for Lake of the Ozarks but if it's still showing the same results when I get back, I think I will call them too.
Bernie


----------



## Joan-OH

Just got on after last night's update and my Wyndham generic deposits have disappeared.  Thought they might have put them somewhere else on the website, but I haven't been sucessful in finding them.  I am using one for an ongoing search and that is still there.

The website loaded fairly quickly this morning, but isn't close to what it was prior to the changes.

Joan-OH


----------



## jamstew

I just emailed them this morning after noticing that not only is my trading power down by about 20%, but I'm mainly seeing studios and 1-bedrooms against my 2BR deposits.


----------



## rickandcindy23

We all need to wait a week, then we need to call and complain, pretty much all at once, we can time it for about an 8 hour period of time, like this next Friday.  This will be a protest we can do that might make a difference.  

I talked to a supervisor yesterday who said the system is not going to take away trading power.  I could see what everyone else could see with my prime summer deposits, and now I cannot see the Disneys anymore.

I used to be able to see over 500 weeks in Hawaii, and early last week, I saw 719 units in Hawaii, but now all I can see is various numbers under 100 weeks.  The guide was actually telling me that my weeks could NEVER see that many Hawaii weeks because there aren't that many there on any given day.  Whatever.


----------



## wauhob3

wauhob3 said:


> It seems to be working fine this morning. Since I had so recently done a trade test I was able to compare. My tiger trader is still able to see everything it did before. My late deposit of another tiger trader week still has reduction in value but its much smaller then before. Before when I compare them both for June 0rlando 2010 the one deposited a year in advance could see 27 resorts and the similar week deposited 5 weeks in advance could only see 22 resorts. Now they both see all 27 resorts but the the late deposit isn't offered as many 3 bedrooms so the available units are less. I'm trading a two bedroom and don't need a 3 bedroom usually so I'm pleased. I'm happy a trade test was done so recently so we really can tell the differences. We'll see if stays this way or of the weekend maintenance readjusts it yet again. I'll check tomorrow.




Its still the same after Saturday night maintenance. I'm happy but I agree with the poster that said isn't it supposed to be set at the time of deposit?


----------



## bnoble

Remember that there has been at least one prior example of post-deposit adjustment: Black Sunday, when the SA deposits were all revalued several years ago.

It doesn't happen often, but that's not the same as it never happens.


----------



## sandkastle4966

now that we have "some speed" - my general observations on my weeks now compared to prior (and looking at our trade test search for Orlando)

I have an "A" side and "B" medium traders.  Pre-June 1 (J1), they traded equal,  now the "A" side only pulls 1 bedrooms, while the "B" side is pulling 2 bedrooms. (resort pulls between the 2 are the same).

My "TIGER" is a 1 bedroom,  and is still pulling 2 and 3 bedroom units, and it appears to be pulling the same "quality" of resorts.  (Still seeing a limited number of DVCs).

I don't have a  2 bedroom "TIGER" to compare.

My "HIGH" trader is actually trading the same as my "TIGER" - I don't know whether the HIGH moved up or the TIGER moved down !  I think my HIGH got better - I was surprised in the trade test that it was not equal to my TIGER as it is the same resort, still primo season, just a different week.


My 1 br DOG is still a DOG !  It is pulling very few 2 bedrooms....don't know if that is a factor of its DOB status.


My limited info leans towards the addition of a "size factor" in some of the trade levels.   

I think we should do another trade test (sightings board) in about 2 weeks, and add in feedback on "size".   Tagged my calendar to post on june 22 to "test" on Friday June 26.  It appeared that the variation on that friday between 6 am and noon was close enough to get an idea......


----------



## rickandcindy23

sandkastle, what resorts are you using, and what total number of weeks do you see?  Also, what do you see for a total for Hawaii, and what is the month/ year of your actual check-in date?


----------



## rickandcindy23

bnoble said:


> Remember that there has been at least one prior example of post-deposit adjustment: Black Sunday, when the SA deposits were all revalued several years ago.
> 
> It doesn't happen often, but that's not the same as it never happens.



This is my concern, and why I believe we should call on Friday.  

The reps are saying there is no reduction in trading power; we aren't seeing what they can see for our weeks.  But when I asked for anything at Bay Club Waikoloa, they could only see a few 1 bedrooms, when before these "enhancements," I could see about 30 weeks, almost all 2 bedrooms.  

I truly believe they are just lying to us.  They know the truth and won't admit it.  Just lie, tell people nothing changed, and then force them to adapt to the new trading power.  

My weeks are no longer there and were taken right away, but that isn't going to stop me from demanding them back.


----------



## jdetar

I agree, I see a massive distinction in trading power still and I gave them a week which is what they asked for (after speaking with them last week). I'm not happy about this either.. I went from 160K+ units to less than 60K. My weeks are worthless now.


----------



## rickandcindy23

jdetar said:


> I agree, I see a massive distinction in trading power still and I gave them a week which is what they asked for (after speaking with them last week). I'm not happy about this either.. I went from 160K+ units to less than 60K. My weeks are worthless now.



That is a drastic drop.  If things don't change, well, we are going to go elsewhere with our weeks, and we do have choices for most of ours, and Val Chatelle has been talking about a dual-afffiliation for a while, and I don't know when that is going to happen.


----------



## jdetar

I spoke with a supervisor this morning about it and she said they've gotten other calls about the loss of trading power. She said that was not supposed to happen, and they are still working on the issue. She's supposed to call me back with an update and hopefully an ETA. She was polite, and seemingly honest and said it WOULD be fixed.

It's a shame this happened at all, and is taking this long as I need to book something now but as long as they fix it and in the not too distant future I guess I can look past it.. but it will be a big strike against them in my book.


----------



## jwcoleman

Everyone who has trading power issues should continue to contact RCI until this is resolved.  The first two IT reps I spoke last week said that it was the first they heard of trading power issues and would look into the issue.  The IT rep I spoke with today said that there was no trading power issues even though there is a 45% reduction.

He kindly transfered me to a supervisor who was not in the IT department.  I think I convinced her that since I basically can't pull anything in Orlando anymore that there is a problem, and she promised to call me back.


----------



## Ari

On Saturday my two weeks pulled 124 000 weeks both, on Sunday only 52 000! Obviously a few members must have been quicker than me to snap these weeks?


----------



## rickandcindy23

Ari said:


> On Saturday my two weeks pulled 124 000 weeks both, on Sunday only 52 000! Obviously a few members must have been quicker than me to snap these weeks?



No, there is never any drastic drops in available weeks like that.  The fact is, RCI is messed up and ruined our exchange power.  I am hoping they fix it, but I am not as optimistic as Rick, who keeps telling me to try to relax about it and give them time to fix it.  He says that as I rant and rave over here. 

I am really angry at the changes.  Really, really angry.  And I am tired of the RCI guides saying that I couldn't ever see 500 Hawaii or 92 DVC weeks with my traders, when I sure could, for five of them, and now no Disney and less than 80 for Hawaii right now.


----------



## Sue

Just called to register my complaint about the huge drop in availabilty.  I was told my trading power has not changed.  They are still working on the system.  She also said that if I called and talked to a representative, they could see all the units that would be available, that I was not seeing.  Does that seem possible, do they have a different computer system?  Time will tell!!!


----------



## magiroux

I was also told to "wait a week" because they are aware of the problem and are working on the issue. That was Friday.

However, before I got him to agree with me that someone had messed with my trade power, he gave me every text book excuse why my 2010 unit shows 1/2 the trade power than my 2009 week (both pulled the exact same number of units before the "enhancement"). Finally, when I told him I had been actively searching everyday for a 2010 vacation and knew my account and weeks deposit trade power inside-out did he acknowledge that there was an issue with my account. I basically had a valid come back for every excuse he threw at me. 

I think my 2009 week kept the same trade power (high) because I had an ongoing search with that week at the time. However, today after the "weekly maintenance", even that week is now a dog  

I have documentation of who I spoke with and what numbers appeared on the site for my two deposited weeks and would be willing to do the call in on Friday, although due to my work schedule it would have to be at 7AM when they open.

Since everyone seems to been hit hard with trade power issues I don't think the "VG can overide trade power issues" BS is going to do us any good.


----------



## eal

Doesn't it seem strange that the message on RCI's home page still talks about May 29, May 30, June 1. etc.  Why wouldn't they at least have an updated message (on June 7 for heaven's sake!)


----------



## Jennie

It's 8:00 pm Eastern time and I cannot do an exchange search. I keep being recycled back to the sign in page. I tried about a dozen times over the last hour. 

But not to worry. Since we are blocked from doing on-line exchange searches, they have been kind enough to offer about 50,000 weeks we can purchase as "Extra Vacations." What a deal--prices range from $500. to $1800.  :annoyed:  :annoyed:  :annoyed: 

USA  
Alaska  [37]  
Carolinas and the Southeast  [7273]  
Florida  [12930]  
Gulf States  [2545]  
Hawaii  [1362]  
Mid-Atlantic  [1578]  
Mid-South  [5325]  
Midwest & Plains  [2551]  
New England  [4314]  
Pacific Coast  [5257]  
Rocky Mountains  [5976]  

I do as little business as possible with this lousy company.


----------



## Jennie

If we can get together on the Friday complaint call, maybe we could all agree to ask them if we can withdraw our deposited weeks, since they have violated their contractual obligation to offer exchanges for them. And ask if there is a way for them to transfer the deposited weeks to I.I. (if it is a dual affiliated resort) or otherwise to Platinum Exchange, or Redweek.com, or Dial-an-Exchange, or Trading Places. etc... We know the answer will be "no" but perhaps the message will reach the arrogant upper echelon who probably think that RCI members are clueless about other options.


----------



## deejay

An IT rep I talked with last weekend seemed to be telling me the truth--that a large percentage of availability was not showing on users website--and he had no clue of how long the fix might take, but they were aware of the problem and were trying to resolve it. I've subsequently received two emails (neither of which admitted a problem, and didn't come close to answering the question I asked, ie, why i went from 118,000 to 62,000 in one weekend). Having spent some time in the industry, I'm assuming the Guides and customer service reps have been told not to allude to any problems. Like many of you, I'm continuing to pepper them with questions until they get this thing resolved.


----------



## Egret1986

*I wouldn't expect them to admit there is a problem.*



deejay said:


> An IT rep I talked with last weekend seemed to be telling me the truth--that a large percentage of availability was not showing on users website--and he had no clue of how long the fix might take, but they were aware of the problem and were trying to resolve it. I've subsequently received two emails (neither of which admitted a problem, and didn't come close to answering the question I asked, ie, why i went from 118,000 to 62,000 in one weekend). Having spent some time in the industry, I'm assuming the Guides and customer service reps have been told not to allude to any problems. Like many of you, I'm continuing to pepper them with questions until they get this thing resolved.



However, it is obvious that there are still problems with the maintenance that was conducted last weekend.  I also agree that the message should be updated, but until that message comes down; I believe there are issues they are aware of and are working on.

I agree it is upsetting. I may be in the minority currently.  But I have remained with RCI since I started timesharing in 1984 and will continue to do so because I have had great exchanges for 20+ years (except for one which is an area where the timeshares just aren't up to par).  

Sure, I prefer if at all possible to do everything online and not deal with them on the telephone, though almost every time I get what I need when I have to call.

You know there are issues.  When the dust clears and they are no longer indicating on the website that there are issues and you believe issues exist, then go get them.  But until then, try to be patient.  Some are probably taking years off their life span due to the persistent frenzy they are in.  If RCI is really not working for you on any level, then get out and you'll be happier and less stressed in the future.  I also hope they get the kinks out soon and will one day upgrade the Points side online.


----------



## jamstew

Jennie said:


> But not to worry. Since we are blocked from doing on-line exchange searches, they have been kind enough to offer about 50,000 weeks we can purchase as "Extra Vacations." What a deal--prices range from $500. to $1800.  :annoyed:  :annoyed:  :annoyed:



You must have missed DVC's Bay Lake Tower, 2BR, 12/25-1/1, for $7,775.99 :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## jdetar

I agree, a big stink needs to be made, and kept up until it's resolved. There simply is not enough pressure on RCI about this. Don't take no for an answer until they agree to look more into it.

I kept calm, patient, and polite until the roaring lies came out. The head supervisor came on after my last call and stated "my weeks before showed the full inventory, including those weeks that were already booked, and now my account is actually working (for the first time in years) and can only see what is REALLY available).

After proving that simply wasn't true he agreed to look more into it, and I believe he is as it sounds like a lot of these people simply do not know and/or understand things properly. There is no doubt trading power was negatively effected among many resorts/weeks across the system. I've checked many weeks at various resorts personally and have seen decreases in all of them.

KEEP calling and pressuring RCI on this until it's fixed.


----------



## Carolinian

Try Europe.  They had 10 or 12 Fall weeks at Hotel Deutschmeister in Vienna for a bit over $400. and an August week for less than $500.  I also found quite a number of weeks in some parts of Europe in the $200 range.




Jennie said:


> It's 8:00 pm Eastern time and I cannot do an exchange search. I keep being recycled back to the sign in page. I tried about a dozen times over the last hour.
> 
> But not to worry. Since we are blocked from doing on-line exchange searches, they have been kind enough to offer about 50,000 weeks we can purchase as "Extra Vacations." What a deal--prices range from $500. to $1800.  :annoyed:  :annoyed:  :annoyed:
> 
> USA
> Alaska  [37]
> Carolinas and the Southeast  [7273]
> Florida  [12930]
> Gulf States  [2545]
> Hawaii  [1362]
> Mid-Atlantic  [1578]
> Mid-South  [5325]
> Midwest & Plains  [2551]
> New England  [4314]
> Pacific Coast  [5257]
> Rocky Mountains  [5976]
> 
> I do as little business as possible with this lousy company.


----------



## eal

I went to cancel an hold this moring and here is the message I got:

members can only confirm this week by calling an RCI Vacation Guide at 800-338-7777 no later than; 8-MAR-2006.

I guess I'm a little overdue...


----------



## tedk

I am now seeing roughly half of what i was seeing prior to this fantastic update. Have been onto RCI and they are going to look into it. My understanding is once your week has been banked your trading power cannot decrease, so why the loss. The big question is how am i going to get it back.
                  ted


----------



## lgreenspan

*Website is running extremely slow again*

It is taking forever to load


----------



## deejay

I've been told that Chrystel DeHaan once said she started and ran RCI with a Roladex many years a go. Is that Roladex still availabe? It may be faster, and probably a lot more accurate!


----------



## MuranoJo

I think I have you all beat tonight!  I finally got in and got the typical 50% + reduced trade power, searched around with one unit, then tried with a different unit and by then, all exchanges had reduced each to a total of 27 available exchanges.  (Oh, my supposed Tiger went to 127.)  I don't know whether to   or :hysterical:


----------



## jdetar

muranojo said:


> I think I have you all beat tonight!  I finally got in and got the typical 50% + reduced trade power, searched around with one unit, then tried with a different unit and by then, all exchanges had reduced each to a total of 27 available exchanges.  (Oh, my supposed Tiger went to 127.)  I don't know whether to   or :hysterical:



And I imagine if you called, they would just tell you that prior to what you see now.. your account was showing all inventory, available and unavailable, but now what you see you CAN actually book! :rofl:

I don't know what RCI's problem is anymore. It's ridiculous how much worse this problem keeps getting.


----------



## JEFF H

tedk said:


> My understanding is once your week has been banked your trading power cannot decrease, so why the loss. The big question is how am i going to get it back. ted



My experience is weeks trade power is fluid and always changing.
RCI's computer uses a trade power algorythm that causes your trade power to change based on supply & demand as well as other data points RCI sets.
This puts all the power in RCI's hands to value and devalue week deposits however they see fit by tweaking the computer program.
It use to be all hidden and secret and you never really knew what you had.
When they started showing The number of available exchanges for your deposit online you had a good indication of your trade power compared to other deposits in your account.
Small changes in the number of available exchanges go unnoticed but when a massive change takes place like it did recently its pretty obvious RCI has alot of problems and is out of control.
juggling both a points & weeks system is seems counter productive to maintaining a premium exchange service at this stage.
They need to embrace a single system and consolidate all available resources behind it to make it function properly as the premium service it should be.


----------



## reanda

*More trouble in paradise*

It appears rci.com is hosed again, I was logged in and the screen froze up, had to cntrl'alt'delete to kill my browser, trying to log back in now is says my user name/pass is not valid and there is very little content loading on the welcome screen .

Does anyone know when they are going to make a decision to pull out the changes implemented 2 week-ends ago when all this mess started?


----------



## PamMo

*Dead, dead, dead...*

The RCI homepage won't even load now.    I guess I picked a _*really *_good time to deposit my first week ever, eh? What a learning experience!!!


----------



## deejay

I can't get on it either. The best course of action would have been to admit there were problems (other than download times), and to not even use it until they have it corrected. However, they've chosen to publicly ignore a major problem with the folks who keep them in business. We pay membership fees, exchange fees, rental fees, cruise fees, vacation insurance fees, last call fees. Gotta believe they owe us the truth. Terrible member services.


----------



## matbec

I got the login page to load, then I got this message after logging in:


Due to internal error, the system is unavailable.

Currently, the RCI Weeks site is experiencing heavy traffic. We value your business and apologize for the inconvenience. Please try again later. If you need immediate assistance, please contact an RCI Guide. [M2]​


----------



## goofygirl17

I'm getting the same message- it's almost 8 est.


----------



## intromaster

now, I am not even getting the RCI login screen. Just

"Due to recent enhancements made to RCI.com, some members may experience slower response times. Technicians are currently working to resolve this. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause. Your patience is appreciated."

_YEAH RIGHT!_


----------



## wauhob3

I get
Due to internal error, the system is unavailable.


Currently, the RCI Weeks site is experiencing heavy traffic. We value your business and apologize for the inconvenience. Please try again later. If you need immediate assistance, please contact an RCI Guide. [M2]


----------



## tschwa2

*RCI points for points resorts are working but not weeks*

It won't let me log onto weeks.  No problem logging onto points and searching for points resorts but if I search weeks in points it shows 0 availability everywhere for all times searched.


----------



## happybaby

Getting both messages here also.   Slow response time for some and the internal error msg.

I have a week to expire soon and I think RCI should extend it free since I can't look to see if maybe something else is available other then the search I have going.   

If I  call, they'd probably ask to extend my membership or spaceank my other weeks.


----------



## deejay

Im going to be optomistic and hope that tonight's issues mean that a fix is in the works. Please don't get me wrong--I love my RCI vacations. Its the innefficiencies and secrecy that drive me nuts!


----------



## myip

gave up in RCI.... I tried booking the unit but it gives error... Now I can't get in


----------



## matbec

deejay said:


> Im going to be optomistic and hope that tonight's issues mean that a fix is in the works. Please don't get me wrong--I love my RCI vacations. Its the innefficiencies and secrecy that drive me nuts!



I, too, love my RCI vacations. I had emailed RCI (feedback) a few days ago to complain about the loss in trading power. Where I used to see lots of OLCC units (all villages) for Jan - May 2011, I wasn't seeing _*ANY*_! FWIW, the response that I got from RCI is as follows:

Hello,

Thank you for your e-mail.  We apologize for the delay in our response. 

The units are still pulling up against your deposit; for some reason they are just not showing online.  Hopefully, this is something that will be resolved soon. 

Kind Regards,

RCI North America​


----------



## cpnuser

*Weeks search*

Tried to do a weeks search just now and it is still messed up.


----------



## DaveHenry

*RCI Weeks down*

RCI Weeks is down again this morning . . . (6:30 am Eastern Tiime)


----------



## krmlaw

I cant get in either ...


----------



## kjsgrammy

Ditto here in Michigan - no luck getting into RCI.


----------



## Tia

maybe RCI belongs here?

http://articles.moneycentral.msn.co.../the-customer-service-hall-of-shame-2009.aspx

"How a company handles adversity can tell you a lot about its character. Does it stick to its guns, keeping the customer first? Or does it stick it to customers, raising prices and cutting service? ..."


----------



## avad88

*Boo Hoo*

I haven't been able to log onto my weeks account for a week.  I keep getting different messages and sometimes can't pull up the home page.  I tried to call but was put on hold for so long, I hung up. I  prefer searching myself and  I don't want to pay an extra fee because I called a rep.   I dread  searching because after reading all the posts,  I'm afraid our units have lost lots of trading power too.  I was pulling DVC with my Myrtle Beach unit, but probably won't now.  I should have done something a couple of weeks ago when I saw them.   
I wonder how long this will be going on.  
Although I've been happy with RCI, 2 of my units trade with II, so I may switch if RCI doesn't get its act together!
Ava


----------



## Carolinian

kjsgrammy said:


> Ditto here in Michigan - no luck getting into RCI.



Ditto from my present location (business trip to Kiev Ukraine)


----------



## Arnie

*Same Here!*

I cannot log into RCI either, but it appears that I am getting a different error message. 

"Due to internal error, the system is unavailable"

Currently, the RCI Weeks site is experiencing heavy traffic. We value your business and apologize for the inconvenience. Please try again later. If you need immediate assistance, please contact an RCI Guide. [M2]
Anyone getting this one? I just want to make sure it is not my browser acting up.  
Thanks
Arnie


----------



## jancpa

The error message I'm getting now is:

Due to internal error, the system is unavailable.

For internal use only:  Exception in LoginWeeksSystem:  WeeksAdapter can't change.

Are some people able to get through to post on the RCI Sightings Board?


----------



## geekette

Arnie said:


> I cannot log into RCI either, but it appears that I am getting a different error message.
> 
> "Due to internal error, the system is unavailable"
> 
> Currently, the RCI Weeks site is experiencing heavy traffic. We value your business and apologize for the inconvenience. Please try again later. If you need immediate assistance, please contact an RCI Guide. [M2]
> Anyone getting this one? I just want to make sure it is not my browser acting up.
> Thanks
> Arnie



That's the one I've been getting since last night.


----------



## geekette

avad88 said:


> I haven't been able to log onto my weeks account for a week.  I keep getting different messages and sometimes can't pull up the home page.  I tried to call but was put on hold for so long, I hung up.


Fun part is that while on hold there is a blurb something like:  "For immediate service log onto our website at RCI.com!"

:hysterical:


----------



## rhonda

geekette said:


> Fun part is that while on hold there is a blurb something like:  "For immediate service log onto our website at RCI.com!"


... and the two emails sent today advertising a sale on Getaways and Cruises.  Let's encourage more folks to try hitting the website while it's down!


----------



## happybaby

I was moving right along just now 1145am EST, but when I went to search for a vacation, click on a specific area, I then received the message that my session has timed out. as I was to look at some specific resorts that were matching.


----------



## Liliana

*I wonder what they are doing - I still can't get in*

I don't even get an error, it just asked me to verify I will be sharing info and when I click yes, it kicks me back to the login page.

I was able to get in yesterday but found nothing in Europe for all of Aug or September under the weeks inventory..I found that very odd. I saw inventory in points search but very little in weeks.

I don't know what enhancement they are talking about either everything looked the same to me, but slower.


----------



## lawgs

*jsut called due to the way the internet site was working*

just called to see when the internet site would be working such that we can do searches, before i could say anything to the VC ....

he said: 


*can you call back in an hour the system had crashed.....*


----------



## Arnie

*Doing Upgrades*

I just now talked to one of the VG's at RCI for Wyndham. He said the systems are down for another upgrade. Call back in 30 minutes or so. :zzz:  I should have booked last night. 
Oh well, Guess patience will be rewarded.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Be sure you all call on Friday to complain but keep your complaints brief.  Here is what I am going to say:

1) General loss of trading power, not seeing as many Hawaii resorts, down from well over 500 weeks daily to < 100, many are last-minute.

2) I could see over 166,000 weeks daily, give or a take a thousand.  Now I see only 126K with some of my weeks, and only 146,000 for one.  They are all very different, and used to be exactly the same, before the enhancements.  

3) How do you take away a person's trading power, when it was exactly that reason we deposited 5 prime weeks with you in the first place?  What enhancements did we get out of this loss of trading power?  I see no enhancements that help me.

4) I want my weeks back-any that are not used by exchangers, I want them back to put them into II.


----------



## Arnie

*Ok let er rip!!!*

For what it is worth I just logged on to the RCI web site. All seems well. 
Hope it stays that way. I was also able to view my hold week.


----------



## Sue

Thought the website was going to work, got all the way to picking what state and then this pops up:

Sorry your transaction cannot be completed at this time. Please sign out of RCI.com and back in to resolve issues. If you continue to experience problems, contact RCI Web Support at 1-800-338-7777 and select option 1. (Error #0112358)

For internal use only: Error from Extra Vacations
EJB Exception: ; nested exception is: java.lang.RuntimeException: An invocation of EJB SearchOrchestration(Application: serviceplatform, EJBComponent: searchorch-ejb.jar) timed out while waiting to get an instance from the free pool.


----------



## Arnie

*Hmmmm!!*

Gosh, I'm sorry about that. 
I was just on there. Try to dump your browser cache, like temp files and stuff. Then try it again.
Hope it helps.


----------



## magiroux

I get this after I log into weeks account....

_Message from the NSAPI plugin:
No backend server available for connection: timed out after 10 seconds or idempotent set to OFF. _


----------



## PamMo

I called RCI and was told that the computer system is totally screwed up. Some weeks are phantoms (don't exist but are showing up) other weeks aren't showing up at all (but they are available). The Vacation Guides have been asked to work overtime to help with the flood of calls, but they haven't been told when the system is going to work either. (It was supposed to _*really *_ be fixed two days ago.) When I finally managed to stay online to look up vacations (keeping the VG on the phone), she told me to click on an exchange and was betting it wouldn't show up. Voila!   She was right!!! :annoyed:  

In all my frustrated attempts to get vacations booked, I'm trying really hard not to take it out on the person on the other end of the phone who is as frustrated as I am...


----------



## jamstew

Here's the response I got to my inquiry about why, when I _can _get on the web site, my trading power is down and I can't see Bonnet Creek despite always to seeing it before, and being able to see every other Wyndham on the planet:

"Hello,

Thank you for your e-mail.

It is frustrating when a website changes and new or updated features 
don't respond exactly as expected.  This is especially challenging when 
making updates or changes to a live website, which allows access to 
real-time inventory via the mainframe computer for nearly three-million 
members worldwide.  Please be assured, our technical staff is working 
diligently to work out the glitches which inevitably occur with website 
changes.  

Kind Regards,

Customer Communications 
RCI North America"

Whatever


----------



## BeachLovers4ver

As of 6:15 pm CDT the weeks inventory available to search. Let's see how long it stays up.


----------



## lgreenspan

*New message RCI should be posting on thier website*

Due to recent enhancements made to RCI.com, all members will experience no response times. Technicians are currently working to lower your trade power even further. We apologize for any loss of finances this may cause you. Your patience is expected.


----------



## deejay

lgreenspan said:


> Due to recent enhancements made to RCI.com, all members will experience no response times. Technicians are currently working to lower your trade power even further. We apologize for any loss of finances this may cause you. Your patience is expected.




Priceless. Great post!


----------



## Sandy VDH

Trying to access weeks via my points account and it is not responding either.

I also got kicked out at straight up weeks only account.

Frustrating.


----------



## intromaster

I havent been able to login for over a week.


----------



## MuranoJo

I quickly checked in at 4:15 ET today and got into searching weeks, fairly quickly (comparatively), clicked a resort to get more info, and was stopped there.

They will absolutely have to get back to 'normal' (whatever that is) before too long--but sheesh, hasn't this been going on for two weeks come this weekend?

I have a new deposit which typically is a 'little' tiger trader and it is showing as so-so, but better than my others; my only comfort is seeing some of you who own obviously good traders getting about the same results.


----------



## matbec

matbec said:


> I, too, love my RCI vacations. I had emailed RCI (feedback) a few days ago to complain about the loss in trading power. Where I used to see lots of OLCC units (all villages) for Jan - May 2011, I wasn't seeing _*ANY*_! FWIW, the response that I got from RCI is as follows:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for your e-mail.  We apologize for the delay in our response.
> 
> The units are still pulling up against your deposit; for some reason they are just not showing online.  Hopefully, this is something that will be resolved soon.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> RCI North America​



As a follow-up to this email, I asked what exchange fees would be charged, given that the site being down is forcing me to call in to a guide. Here's the response, again FWIW ... 

Hello,

Thank you for your e-mail.  We apologize for the delay in our response. 

If you tell the Guide that you are having problems with the Website, they will honor the Web discount.  

Kind Regards,

RCI North America​


----------



## rickandcindy23

So on Friday, we will all call and demand our trading power back, or we want our weeks returned to us from their system.  It is all we can do, and perhaps we can change things, if we all insist at once that our trading power has dropped significantly.  

The one thing I want to warn you about is about complaining about the DVC availability.  I know it is disappointing that DVC is gone to us, possibly, but if you bring it up, and I have already noticed this with my three calls to RCI in the past few days, they will just say, "DVC was never there, these were weeks that appeared to be there, but they weren't, so you aren't going to see DVC anymore because we have given them all out on to ongoing searches."  

It's not true, I am sure, but I think they are going to give DVC to only very high quality resorts with very prime weeks.  I think there will be an upper echelon of trader that will get them.  Maybe that was what this upgrade was all about, and maybe that is why Hawaii is essentially now impossible to get, unless you want a studio or 1 bedroom at some non-rated resort.  That is what is making me angry.  

I believe my weeks 27 and 28 at Foxrun are still sitting in their system, they were there before the enhancements, but when I have used my previous supertrader Val Chatelle summer weeks, I cannot pull summer 2010 at Foxrun.  So none of my weeks has the power to see what I deposited, and they were all equal before?  

I used to see over 17K in Florida, now I see 14,500 or so.

I could see over 6K in Orlando, now it's 5K.

I saw over 500 every single day in Hawaii, with some earlier 2009 availability in the 1,000 range.  Many days there were 720 or so, including the week before the "enhancements," when I could see a few Hilton Hawaiian Village Kalia and Lagoon Towers.    Now I see 85 weeks, with half of them for this month.


----------



## MuranoJo

rickandcindy23 said:


> I think they are going to give DVC to only very high quality resorts with very prime weeks.  I think there will be an upper echelon of trader that will get them.  Maybe that was what this upgrade was all about, and maybe that is why Hawaii is essentially now impossible to get, unless you want a studio or 1 bedroom at some non-rated resort.



I think you may be right about this.  I really have no interest in trading into DVC, (shock), but I know there must have been some pressure and accommodations made with their joining RCI.  Too bad for those of us who don't give a rip if we could get DVC--we all pay for it.


----------



## krmlaw

my account is fine now, and i still see tons of dvc. i wonder if its different for everyone. i couldnt get in yesterday at all, however.


----------



## Carolinian

That can keep their DVC.  I was once offered DVC by DAE and turned it down.
I am much more interested in seeing more UK between March and October.


----------



## schiff1997

Carolinian said:


> That can keep their DVC.  I was once offered DVC by DAE and turned it down.
> I am much more interested in seeing more UK between March and October.



Can you see any for UK?

I can see 137 units between March and October 2010 for UK & Ireland.


----------



## gorevs9

*Even the HELP section seems screwed up*


----------



## goofygirl17

I don't see how they can deny the change in trade power.  I tried for months to get DVC and wasn't able.  I also talked to RCI on the phone and to supervisors and was pretty much told I didn't have a nice enough timeshare to exchange.  

Now, since the upgrade I can see DVC but I figured they were phantom openings or whatever they're calling them.  But, last night I actually was able to put a hold on villas at Wilderness lodge and got the email to confirm it.  Of course I had to cancel/release it because we couldn't go at that time but I wanted to test if it was an actual available exchange.

Hope they get this straightened out soon but would love to continue to have access to DVC.

Gooyfgirl


----------



## carl2591

i was just getting used to the "new" site and they went and "upgraded" it.. that IT talk for "screwing it up royally " 

Ever hear of a beta test site.. even a high schooler knows not to make wholesale changes with out testing them out.

all this and more for money we pay.. might be time to say hello to DAE or another exchange company..


----------



## Ari

I can now log in, but there's still a 20 % reduction in available weeks. Also, the 2 and 3 bed weeks that previously traded similarily are now showing a distinct difference.


----------



## Vodo

*My SA Week Got Better Today . . .*

E-mailed RCI about severe post-upgrade loss of trading power on my only week -- Sudwala in South Africa.  Received the following response today:

_Hello,

Thank you for your e-mail.

We recognize that members are currently experiencing Trading Power 
valuation issues for deposits of South African resorts.  Our team is 
currently working to resolve this issue.  If you would like assistance 
with vacation planning, please call 800-338-7777 to speak with an RCI 
Vacation Guide.

Thank you for your interest in RCI._

A subsequent check of my exchange options surprisingly reflected an almost 100% increase in available weeks.  Still nothing wonderful, of course, but at least the numbers are back to what they were (actually a little better) before the so-called upgrade.  Now I just have to watch to see if it stays that way as they continue to "putz" with the system.

Cindy


----------



## MuranoJo

My SA has also come up substantially, but my usually strong trader actually went down.  I think maybe it isn't quite settled yet.  However, I was able to do searches today at probably peak after-work time.


----------



## Mel

The clue that something is really wrong is the "search with all available weeks" option.

We have 3 weeks on deposit, each showing different numbers of available units.  The two from the same resort are similar, though the one I would expect to have better trade power in fact is a bit lower - that week is a later deposit, with a bigger window of opportunity, but less available.

The week at our other resort has significantly more available.  (and in points it would be worth about half as much as the other two - go figure)

When I checked this morning, the "all available weeks" had the exact same number available as one of the units - right in the middle.  When I checked a bit later, it was close to the number from that resort, but about 10 units higher.

I would expect it either be at least as high as the highest (showing all deposits that are available for at least one of my weeks), or lower than the lowest (all weeks available for ALL of my deposits).  So, no idea what the function actually tells you.

I can get in a run a search on the individual weeks, and get to the point of seeing which resorts are available, but not the actual units available.  At that point we get a message that they are unable to release my unit on hold (don't have one of those), and to call.


----------



## Conan

schiff1997 said:


> Can you see any for UK?
> 
> I can see 137 units between March and October 2010 for UK & Ireland.


Are they still there for you?  A bunch I saw a few days ago are now gone....


----------



## schiff1997

rklein001 said:


> Are they still there for you?  A bunch I saw a few days ago are now gone....



Still seeing about 150 + units in the UK & Ireland from March 2010 to  October 2010


----------



## Ari

schiff1997 said:


> Can you see any for UK?
> 
> I can see 137 units between March and October 2010 for UK & Ireland.



192 units between March and October 2010 (SA deposit).

I guess you have noticed how the number extra vacations has increased while the number of available weeks for exchange has gone down? Resorts which seldom had any extras, now suddenly have plenty of them. Of course, it is more profitable to sell our banked weeks than just to let them go on exchange. Could it really be so simple?


----------



## jdbacz

I tried to put a unit on hold this morning (6/14), and came up with the "unit no longer available" error.  Anybody else still seeing this problem?


----------



## SherryS

I also got the "unit no longer available" (numerous times) , but called in and did get the unit I wanted!


----------



## bnoble

> When I checked this morning, the "all available weeks"


This is a simple bug.  It reflects whichever "real week" is selected for deposit.  If you select "all available" you'll get a total that makes sense.


----------



## deejay

I have to give RCI some credit. They acknowledged a problem with SA week  trading power (although somewhat belatedly), corrected it (at least in my view), and got the website functioning reasonably well. I was able to find a desirable resort and location and hold it with no problem. However, I was unable to confirm it online--had to call to confirm (no unusual wait). For now, I'm happy again.


----------



## Carolinian

schiff1997 said:


> Can you see any for UK?
> 
> I can see 137 units between March and October 2010 for UK & Ireland.



I see about the same overall, but when I look at what I am most interested in, particularly England, it is a LOT less than I used to see a few years ago


----------



## kkelley

rickandcindy23 said:


> . . . .
> I saw over 500 every single day in Hawaii, with some earlier 2009 availability in the 1,000 range.  Many days there were 720 or so, including the week before the "enhancements," when I could see a few Hilton Hawaiian Village Kalia and Lagoon Towers.    Now I see 85 weeks, with half of them for this month.



This is exactly the question I have. I gave a week to my soon to be daughter in law for college graduation. They want to go to the Big Island. I started searching right about the time everything exploded at RCI. When I COULD get in I was finding quite a bit of availability with my trades. Then Shebang..... the site was "back up" and now there is basically nothing there. 

Is this a result of adjusting trading power? Is it because there really is not much out there? I have read and read and read trying to figure out what to do for them and now I am even more confused than before. Somewhere I remember reading that someone had been told that there would be some released units soon. 

Can anyone clarify for me? 
(I own in Sedona and was looking for something on the Big Island in mid Aug to late September. and yes I know that I am looking at last minute stuff.)

More than 1 post....I used to be eslkerry LOL, forgot and became kkelley


----------



## rickandcindy23

They did release lots of Hawaii weeks, so I ended up see more like 520 for a few days, and now it's down to 350 or so in the morning, but there is really nothing good there for me; nothing I would take.  I used to see 2 bedrooms at great resorts, now I see 1 bedrooms.  

I am sorely disappointed, but Rick is very philosophical about it.  We just aren't going to give RCI any great weeks anymore.  We have other avenues.........


----------



## Carolinian

. . . yet the rental inventory seems to be well stocked.

Perhaps, they anticipated approval of the sellout / settlement in the class action and looking toward the 2 year period when they are somewhat constrained to do right by customers, they are shifting all inventory to rental they can in preparation for that period.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Oddly enough I found a 2 BR Kings' Land HGVC week in Hawaii, after the "enhancement" implementation.  I think they goofed, as my week likely should not have pulled it 1 BR April Daytona Coast standard (at best) resort, and it showed up in an search of Texas properties. Hawaii in Texas, I wish. 

But it is booked and paid for.  It was Sept 2010, which is shoulder season, but we were planning on a trip there then anyway.


----------



## Jwerking

We were on a three-week timeshare vacation when the RCI enhancements took place.  I have been playing around with my Hilton Head Island (HHI)  mid-May and July 4th weeks today online.  The online system seems to be working, but no doubt that the trading power for my weeks have definitely been diminished than before the enhancement.  

These HHI weeks are lock-offs in a Gold Crown resort and we have always deposited as a studio and 1 Br.  Before, all the weeks traded the same.  Now, there is a distinct difference between the # of trades for the 1 Br and studio and between the mid-May and July 4th week.  It appears now with the enhancements, RCI has implemented the size for size rule - as I basically see only 1 BRs and smaller now - where before I could see 2 br units.  So the days of upgrading thru RCI unfortunately are over. 

For those of you thinking about trading thru II instead, I don't think that you are going to do much better because my experience with our Marriott weeks trading thru II show that its trading system implements the like-for-like exchange algothrim - both in location as well as unit.  For example, we own a lock off Marriott week in Park City in the floating summer season ( always request July 4th for deposit) .  It trades so-so overall as a 2 br unit - but NOT great.  IF you lock it off, the 1 br side trades okay, but the studio side trades poorly.  Of course, the II system has alot of glitches and others have been more successful trading their mediocre Marriott weeks - just not me.   But bottom line, I don't think that switching to II is going to be the solution unfortunately.  

Same is true for DAE.  They have very limited availability and most of it becomes available at the beginning of the calendar year when a lot of folks I guess pay their maint fees and deposit.  Also, it appears most of these deposits are only a few months in advance. 

Joyce


----------



## Carolinian

Jwerking said:


> We were on a three-week timeshare vacation when the RCI enhancements took place.  I have been playing around with my Hilton Head Island (HHI)  mid-May and July 4th weeks today online.  The online system seems to be working, but no doubt that the trading power for my weeks have definitely been diminished than before the enhancement.
> 
> These HHI weeks are lock-offs in a Gold Crown resort and we have always deposited as a studio and 1 Br.  Before, all the weeks traded the same.  Now, there is a distinct difference between the # of trades for the 1 Br and studio and between the mid-May and July 4th week.  It appears now with the enhancements, RCI has implemented the size for size rule - as I basically see only 1 BRs and smaller now - where before I could see 2 br units.  So the days of upgrading thru RCI unfortunately are over.
> 
> For those of you thinking about trading thru II instead, I don't think that you are going to do much better because my experience with our Marriott weeks trading thru II show that its trading system implements the like-for-like exchange algothrim - both in location as well as unit.  For example, we own a lock off Marriott week in Park City in the floating summer season ( always request July 4th for deposit) .  It trades so-so overall as a 2 br unit - but NOT great.  IF you lock it off, the 1 br side trades okay, but the studio side trades poorly.  Of course, the II system has alot of glitches and others have been more successful trading their mediocre Marriott weeks - just not me.   But bottom line, I don't think that switching to II is going to be the solution unfortunately.
> 
> Same is true for DAE.  They have very limited availability and most of it becomes available at the beginning of the calendar year when a lot of folks I guess pay their maint fees and deposit.  Also, it appears most of these deposits are only a few months in advance.
> 
> Joyce



The fallacy in all of this is that size is just one factor in demand.  It is not the be all and end all.  A studio at Allen House, for example is more desireable than the largest units in the overbuilt areas, and by a country mile. It means that anyone with a studio in a highly desirable time and location would be a fool to deposit with RCI.


----------



## Ann-Marie

After last nights maintenance, I have to reload every page I am trying to load.  Each page first reverts to the exchange week, and how many units are available for the particular page I am trying to view.  Then when I refresh the page, I get the resort information.  So frustrating.


----------



## jamstew

I was really hoping that things would be better and some of the 10K+ units I lost would return after last night's maintenance. Didn't happen


----------



## jdbacz

Once again, the phantom weeks are back!  I'm searching for a last minute exchange - several times this week my search results in matches, but when I click on any one of them, I get the same old error message:

Sorry your transaction cannot be completed at this time. Please try again or contact a vacation guide.

For internal use only: Error from Search
Index: 0, Size: 0 


This morning I got 15 matches, got the error message, called a VC, and nothing was available at all!!!!  Their answer is that the week was taken by somebody else and will still appear for a few minutes - usually, it still appears for an hour or two.  Anybody else seeing these phantom weeks still?


----------



## jamstew

jdbacz said:


> Once again, the phantom weeks are back!  I'm searching for a last minute exchange - several times this week my search results in matches, but when I click on any one of them, I get the same old error message:
> 
> Sorry your transaction cannot be completed at this time. Please try again or contact a vacation guide.
> 
> For internal use only: Error from Search
> Index: 0, Size: 0
> 
> 
> This morning I got 15 matches, got the error message, called a VC, and nothing was available at all!!!!  Their answer is that the week was taken by somebody else and will still appear for a few minutes - usually, it still appears for an hour or two.  Anybody else seeing these phantom weeks still?



I'm doing the same thing (searching for last minute), and yes, I am still getting that error message occasionally.


----------



## donnaval

I can't get anything at all right now.  The graphics are all gone from the search page--just a mess of words.  The "continue" button is still there but when you click on it, it just reloads the mess of words page.


----------



## cpnuser

*RCI search*

In the past week, when I do a search, I've been having a problem.  When the weeks I'm searching for come up, I click on "Available Units" "Description of Timeshare" or whatever, the next page will come up.  When I try to go back to Search page with availabe units on it, it sez "Web page not found".  I have to start all over again doing a search.  I hope this is understandable.  It's not my computer, because I don't have this problem at other sites.


----------



## Mel

cpnuser said:


> In the past week, when I do a search, I've been having a problem.  When the weeks I'm searching for come up, I click on "Available Units" "Description of Timeshare" or whatever, the next page will come up.  When I try to go back to Search page with availabe units on it, it sez "Web page not found".  I have to start all over again doing a search.  I hope this is understandable.  It's not my computer, because I don't have this problem at other sites.



Try using the f5 button, or right click and select "refresh."  You might be asked if it is OK to resend data, but otherwise it should start you back at the same spot.


----------

